# Asus Zenfone 2 review



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/rWHWTmx.jpg



I got the phone from flipkart after waiting for long time. Asus created so much of  hype about the phone so after it listed on the flipkart its gets out of stock. Asus Zenfone 2 comes with phone, charger and usb cable and its so unusual that earphone are not included as the price is not that cheap. 


In this review I will only mention only about the negative aspect about the phone. As the most of the important aspect has problem in it. 
Like:-
*Camera
* Heating Issue
* Video playback
*Gaming

*Camera*

*Camera sample*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0BZWrRO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qW4EsAJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qpJ1YhO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qpJ1YhO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PDlZFRN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5Ox1DCE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yqbjv0m.jpg



Camera produces  too much of noisy and grainy photographs in daylight as well in low light condition. I know you cannot get the quality like a high zoom cam or DSLR but neither like a Zenfone 2 cam. A 15thousand phone should be equiped with much better camera than this. As per as I know, the ZF2 comes with a Toshiba sensor which is not like a sony one. Anyway when you zoom in a photo, you will see somelthing like a pastel colour drawing .
And the flash is to bright and yellowish in color. It overexpose the subject at great extend. Totally disappointed by the quality.

*Heating Issue* 
Yes, you heard it right. This phone has heating issue. It occurs when you do normal work like browsing, watch a movie or playing a small game. I downloaded Bus simulator from play store and played for 15 minutes and the temperature goes up to 45*Celsius. Wow Intel and Asus great work done. Yeah flagship killer phone.

*Music Playback*
Did you ever heard that music playback lagging when multitasking? no right. But this phone does. Music playback lagging for 2-3 sec while opening browser or chatting app. And the sound quality is not great either.

*Gaming*

*i.imgur.com/1FKud0b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LIPz9DT.jpg
While downloading games like Asphalt 8 Airborne and GT racing 2 from playstore. I am getting a error 905 and cannot finished the installation. Tried many times but no success. 

*Video playback*

Video and audio are not syncing at same time. Need to select Software mode in MX player  to solve the issue. And while forwarding the video it getting shutter for few secs.


----------



## sksundram (May 14, 2015)

*Zf5 had heating issues too. After reading your short review, I am not going to suggest anyone to buy it.*


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

I think tenida was one of the first few guys who was very eager to get hold of the Zenphone and I'm sure he was very excited to get hold of one.
At one point of time I was even thinking of considering Zenphone by increasing my budget for new phone. Looking at the review I think I made better decision going for Yureka.

Thanks for the review Tenida.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

Now flipkart asking to install this app in a phone to check for refund/or return 
*rink.hockeyapp.net/apps/048138767a...tent=click&cmpid=email_marketing_Notification

i wonder how they do check all the problem.

- - - Updated - - -



sksundram said:


> *Zf5 had heating issues too. After reading your short review, I am not going to suggest anyone to buy it.*


yes bro. Don't buy any android phone with Intel atom. It sucks. And zenfone 2 its really a flagship killer LOL

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I think tenida was one of the first few guys who was very eager to get hold of the Zenphone and I'm sure he was very excited to get hold of one.
> At one point of time I was even thinking of considering Zenphone by increasing my budget for new phone. Looking at the review I think I made better decision going for Yureka.
> 
> Thanks for the review Tenida.



yes brother I am so sad about the phone. I just want refund now


----------



## sksundram (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] In case you get a refund (I hope you do), which cellphone are you going to buy then? Just curious.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

sksundram said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] In case you get a refund (I hope you do), which cellphone are you going to buy then? Just curious.


I will get a wndows phone or will check the review of yuphoria for time being. And later will buy one plus two when available.

- - - Updated - - -



sksundram said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] In case you get a refund (I hope you do), which cellphone are you going to buy then? Just curious.


I will get a wndows phone or will check the review of yuphoria for time being. And later will buy one plus two when available.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2015)

Looks like Z5 is much better than this.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

Din't expect this from Asus.
Yuphoria is a great choice.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Wow they really screw it up. This is certainly moving up on my not recommended phones.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like Z5 is much better than this.



Z5 has better camera as well because z5 uses sony sensor whereas Zf2 uses Toshiba.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Wow they really screw it up. This is certainly moving up on my not recommended phones.



First I have to fight with the flipkart guys for the refund.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Wow they really screw it up. This is certainly moving up on my not recommended phones.



Yes buddy bad phone totally.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2015)

Just to show here are few pics of Z5

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/14/8c6681a139df46c2cfef5e0e07524190.jpg

Depth of Field Effect (Inbuilt)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/14/ac60f5c6cc713bea67c9ca3bb0e9e2d8.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/14/431cc7842b19506d259a64f86ce04352.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

Flipkart should be sues for their fake "out of stock" incidents,I am 100% sure they create fake demands.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=119185]Krishna[/MENTION] Wow! Pretty good photo's.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

They will refund it eventually but I am guessing that it is going into your wallet. Not actual refund.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They will refund it eventually but I am guessing that it is going into your wallet. Not actual refund.



I payed with Credit card. Anyway I want to avoid Flipkart at all cost.
 [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du Sarkar: Great Photographs buddy. Much better cam than ZF2


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Tenida said:


> I payed with Credit card. Anyway I want to avoid Flipkart at all cost.
> [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du Sarkar: Great Photographs buddy. Much better cam than ZF2



Do post about the followup of money return.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Do post about the followup of money return.



They will  call around 4PM tomorrow. Lets see. They asked me to install one remote app for remote access.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Tenida said:


> They will  call around 4PM tomorrow. Lets see. They asked me to install one remote app for remote access.



Did you install the app?? And what permissions is it seeking?


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Did you install the app?? And what permissions is it seeking?



Yeah install. How to check the permission?


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Now flipkart asking to install this app in a phone to check for refund/or return
> *rink.hockeyapp.net/apps/048138767a...tent=click&cmpid=email_marketing_Notification
> 
> i wonder how they do check all the problem.



what does this do?? check phone status??


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what does this do?? check phone status??



Look at the permission
*i.imgur.com/TMDQFaN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Blfb3o1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6lm5aov.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Now getting new problem. Sim slot 2 sometimes getting deactivated for sometime


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] Yeah I was also overwhelmed about the pic quality of Z5


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2015)

My experiences. Mine is a 4GB model.

Camera. Well I am yet to see an android phone with a good camera. All looks dull to me. So give you that.
No video playback issues for me. Only played a 1080p trailer clip.
No heating issue. Granted my phone is just on standby. Perhaps that's why.
Gaming. Never ever plan to game.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

m-jeri said:


> My experiences. Mine is a 4GB model.
> 
> Camera. Well I am yet to see an android phone with a good camera. All looks dull to me. So give you that.
> No video playback issues for me. Only played a 1080p trailer clip.
> ...



Yours is worldwide model. I am hearing from some source that Indian specific sets have all kind of problems. I have one friend in Bangladesh he got it from Malaysia and his phone have no problem. I never plan to game as well but I am just checking as I heard that issue from some guys.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2015)

Hmm.

I was under the impression the 4Gig model is shown in flipkart too. I even got some type of alert. No sure which model it was. Anyways I only see the Nokia 640 XL LTE Dual Sim as a worthy opponent for this phone. That's just me.

If anyone really wants a high end Dual sim, Note 4 Duos. Beast. Enuff Said.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

m-jeri said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I was under the impression the 4Gig model is shown in flipkart too. I even got some type of alert. No sure which model it was. Anyways I only see the Nokia 640 XL LTE Dual Sim as a worthy opponent for this phone. That's just me.
> 
> If anyone really wants a high end Dual sim, Note 4 Duos. Beast. Enuff Said.



Bro. I would have easily live up with the bad camera but how can I use this phone that having so much of problem. Yes, you are right Nokia phones are rock solid. 
I really miss those Nokia N series


----------



## funskar (May 15, 2015)

So zenfone 2 out of butdget smartfones as they are having so much of issue..
 [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]

Nokia


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Look at the permission
> *i.imgur.com/TMDQFaN.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/Blfb3o1.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/6lm5aov.jpg
> ...



it should have another permission..


*TAKE YOUR BLOOD*


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2015)

Posted the review in their Fk Fb page.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

Now guys an update:
Lately flipkart service center guys ask me to install a app called smartchk. Remote app to check the phone.
Yesterday they called to check the phone as usual they didn't find any problem wow. I mean how they check the phone thoroughly? For this you need to see physically right?
Anyway they asking me to go the Asus Service center wow, then what about the 30days guarantee. Totally frustrated by this. I think I have to sell it on olx/quikr cannot use this phone anymore.
*Btw its high time that we switch back to Amazon. Flipkart has imposed this non-sense checking system so that no one can get a replacement or refund.*


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Now guys an update:
> Lately flipkart service center guys ask me to install a app called smartchk. Remote app to check the phone.
> Yesterday they called to check the phone as usual they didn't find any problem wow. I mean how they check the phone thoroughly? For this you need to see physically right?
> Anyway they asking me to go the Asus Service center wow, then what about the 30days guarantee. Totally frustrated by this. I think I have to sell it on olx/quikr cannot use this phone anymore.
> *Btw its high time that we switch back to Amazon. Flipkart has imposed this non-sense checking system so that no one can get a replacement or refund.*



True.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

They replied this message:

I





> would like to inform you that according to our smart check troubleshooting there is no defect in the phone.
> 
> Request you to visit to the service centre and in case they find any defect with the device, kindly help us with the job sheet for the further assistance.
> 
> Hope this helps!


*Will visit the service then. And how they will provide jobsheet if I don't give the phone to them?*


----------



## radiking (May 16, 2015)

Heating issues is there with any phone u buy not sure about iPhone though..I installed du battery and my heating issues solved ...or battery doctor which ever u like ...extends my battery life and also does a good job with keeping my phone clean..so give it a go if u still have problem ..


----------



## anirbandd (May 16, 2015)

just to be clear, on what issues are you replacing the phone?

heating and music player lagging, or is there any other defect?

- - - Updated - - -

and certainly, fcuk flipkart. 

they are acting like d!cks nowadays.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> just to be clear, on what issues are you replacing the phone?
> 
> heating and music player lagging, or is there any other defect?


I guess those are just software bugs


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> just to be clear, on what issues are you replacing the phone?
> 
> heating and music player lagging, or is there any other defect?
> 
> ...


Yes true man. Do you know when I said heating issue? He said all android phone have that. WTF. Do android phone have heating issue near earphone or earpiece? And another thing he said contact the brand when I said game are not downloading. Its good that I faced this issue otherwise would have purchased something bigger than this.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I guess those are just software bugs



Whether its hardware or software but they should refund or replace as I am facing problem right? I can proved that as well.


----------



## anirbandd (May 16, 2015)

in that case haul it to the ASC asap. 

i can live with a faulty product, but not with arrogant service guys asserting their half a$$ knowledge.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> in that case haul it to the ASC asap.
> 
> i can live with a faulty product, but not with arrogant service guys asserting their half a$$ knowledge.



ASC means? 
Yes, I can easily sell it at Quikr/olx at loss but I will just put a hole on the flipkart's image.


----------



## anirbandd (May 16, 2015)

Authorised Service center

Why sell at a steep loss?

lower price by 500, and put up on Erodov/IndianVideoGamer/TechEnclave/TDF 

there will always be people who will buy something at a lower price. 

keep in mind that in such forums people are usually tech aware, and know what they are buying. 
Olx/quikr guys may or may not be so smart. 

so know your buyer and negotiate hard.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Authorised Service center
> 
> Why sell at a steep loss?
> 
> ...


If they don't give the refund (I think they won't) 
Will wait for the Firmware update from Asus. If nothing cure the bug, then will think where I should sell.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 16, 2015)

Tenida said:


> *i.imgur.com/rWHWTmx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. But, cheap brands at cheap prices are always going to have problems. Also, there customer service is shitty to say the least. That's why I always buy known brand like Samsung, Sony or apple. True problems can occur there as well and they are a bit costly. But, there is peace of mind that they will atleast honor the warranty.

Regarding, your flipkart issue. I don't think any company would replace your mobile for software issue. They only do it for hardware issues. Also, it is possible that the software that they asked you to install might be just be assessing the same aspects through there app like remote assistance apps. 

Although, I don't support those kind of things. But, from your explanation it is obvious that it's a software issue and in such a case only the manufacturer can help.
Android is a complex system and there are many ways and tweaks that can solve them. Try XDA forums. But those solutions work only for people who are more knowledgeable in those aspects(nerds). 

I don't favor flipkart on the recent decessions of mobile apps, net neutrality and killing myntra(it have become app only site) after acquiring it.
But, on this particular issue, I dont think they are wrong. People always get into troubles with android software. But, practically if they would start to replace each and every mobile based on software problems then no mobile would sell.
And, Here only the original manufacturer can help you out.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Sorry to hear that. But, cheap brands at cheap prices are always going to have problems. Also, there customer service is shitty to say the least. That's why I always buy known brand like Samsung, Sony or apple. True problems can occur there as well and they are a bit costly. But, there is peace of mind that they will atleast honor the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do mean by cheap brand man? Asus is not a cheap brand. And how your are so sure that hardware issues are not there? And who said to you that Asus will not honor the warranty? I am just trying to get the refund or replacement as its within the 30 days replacement/refund guarantee. And its your myth that good expensive mobile will come with better warranty. Asus is big brand and they are market leader in Computer peripheral don't use the word called cheap because its my damn hard earned money.



Apart from flipkart where did you seen remote app are used to diagonalized problem. I mean online shopping store. And how do so sure about that app authenticity. Its not there in the playstore as well not even mentioned on their main site. They cannot imposed a new rule overnight without even put a notice on their main site.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 16, 2015)

Tenida said:


> What do mean by cheap brand man? Asus is not a cheap brand. And how your are so sure that hardware issue is not there? And who said to you that Asus will not honor the warranty? I am just trying to get the refund or replacement as its within the 30 days replacement/refund guarantee. And its your myth that good expensive mobile will come with better warranty. Asus is big brand and they are market leader in Computer peripheral don't use the word called cheap because its my damn hard earned money.



Buddy, I am not trying to undermine you. Its your hard earned money and I respect that.
I am just pointing out to the fact that asus is not at all considered a mobile company. Yes it is a big name in computer peripherals but it stands nowhere in the mobile phone market. Companies like xiomi, micromax, even asus all sell Chinese mobiles with there name on it. They don't even check there mobiles for faults before releasing. And thus it's imperative that faults and problems are bound to occur. This is not usually the case with known brands( in mobile arena) like Sony, Samsung, apple etc.

And basically, I am putting my judgement on your own description on whether the problem is software of hardware. 99% of times heating problem on android is software related as there are many apps that run in the background that tends to slow the mobile, heat it and reduce the battery. Install greenify and see if that helps.

It also seems that your music and videos also were lagging either because something was already running in the background. Or proper codecs were not installed to play those particular formats. 

Your third problem as you pointed out with Camera grainy pics and videos. Well adjust the camera settings and see if that makes a difference or not. This too is a software issue or asus had cut corners by not providing a good camera module in the whole line up itself. 

In all these things a retailer can not do anything. As he is not responsible for the original product specifications and software that is provided by default from the manufacturer.
Flipkart or any other retailer might only replace or refund your product if you received a broken product, if the specifications and details are different then what is mentioned on there site or its a counterfiet product. 

If they don't meet the above criteria then it's on there own discretion whether to replace it or not. 

You would have to yourself prove that it's a hardware issue by taking it to the original manufacturer. 

You can curse them as much as you want. But, you just can't get a refund if the product that you bought is not upto your expectations given that all the details and specs mentioned on there site are correct and you have not received a DOA or broken product.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

I just want put some important point:
1) Asus is nowhere in mobile industry but future can be like of Nokia. And as you know Nokia was market leader few years ago and see there state now. And Asus don't do like a Micromax just re branding the device from other manufacture if so can you put some link?
2) And about you are so sure about the software issue in most of the android  phone, do u know in yureka, Xiaomi mi4i the main SoC i.e. Snapdragon 615   is the culprit. Its called hardware issue right? 

Anyway enough of discussion. I just to point out that Flipkart used to give replacement before but they just ignoring it now. Anyway you are right  in your place so as me.
*i.imgur.com/K6rqf2i.jpg

My device may be a defective one anyway service center guy can tell me better.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Sorry to hear that. But, cheap brands at cheap prices are always going to have problems. Also, there customer service is shitty to say the least. That's why I always buy known brand like Samsung, Sony or apple. True problems can occur there as well and they are a bit costly. But, there is peace of mind that they will atleast honor the warranty.



Really dude?? What on earth made you think that Asus is a cheap brand and Samsung, Sony, Apple are the premium brands. The latter companies you mentioned spend a lot of money on consumer awareness but that does not mean their product are better or premium.


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2015)

Finally getting the refund


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Finally getting the refund



congrats 

how was the fight??


----------



## Tenida (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> congrats
> 
> how was the fight??



Great man. On last mail I wrote, either you give me refund or don't disturb me anymore. Loss will yours as other e-commerce sites like Amazon and snapdeal are there


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Great man. On last mail I wrote, either you give me refund or don't disturb me anymore. Loss will yours as other e-commerce sites like Amazon and snapdeal are there



serves them right. im gradually beginning to spread my purchases over to Amazon.in. Three purchases so far, and its been good.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Yeah install. How to check the permission?



When clicking the install button it shows the permissions it is going to require. Didn't you check?


----------



## Tenida (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> When clicking the install button it shows the permissions it is going to require. Didn't you check?


Yes checked already. But that app was totally different.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2015)

I have many freinds/family who own Zenphone 5 . Worst part--i was the one who recommended this phone to them. For some, like my sister in law, the phone is awesome. But for some, its crap. One girl's Zenphone 5 has serious battery issue. Dies before our university classes get over. Another problem is that the display lights up on its own at random. I even experimented by putting it in flight mode. As for camera most of my friends have same opinion, very very blurry pics, worse than Galaxy Grand.

Just becuase it has ASUS stamped over it, it doesnt make it quality product. Some of them works some of them dont. There is no consistency. Remember those cheap Chinese phones with TV functionality during the Nokia dumbphone era?? They cost like 3000 bucks, some lasted a week,some lasted for years. Thats the thing with Chinese maal,their reliability is inconsistent.

You wont face these problems in Crapple iPhones or Samshit Milkyways or StinGee G3s... 

Asus products in their mobile phone dept are a hit or miss. The factories where Asus's hardwars products are built and mobile products are built are totally different. Dont forget the horrible history of Asus. Remember those shitty Padphones???

Thanks to Asus Zenphone,i have stopped recommending ppl cellphones. This phone has ruinned my reputation of "expert tech advisor"


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I have many freinds/family who own Zenphone 5 . Worst part--i was the one who recommended this phone to them. For some, like my sister in law, the phone is awesome. But for some, its crap. One girl's Zenphone 5 has serious battery issue. Dies before our university classes get over. Another problem is that the display lights up on its own at random. I even experimented by putting it in flight mode. As for camera most of my friends have same opinion, very very blurry pics, worse than Galaxy Grand.
> 
> Just becuase it has ASUS stamped over it, it doesnt make it quality product. Some of them works some of them dont. There is no consistency. Remember those cheap Chinese phones with TV functionality during the Nokia dumbphone era?? They cost like 3000 bucks, some lasted a week,some lasted for years. Thats the thing with Chinese maal,their reliability is inconsistent.
> 
> ...


You are bashing all.the reputed brands. I hope you are not a micromax fan??

And.just to be clear, I use z5. Its great till now. So asus gets the benefit of doubt till now. 

No issues on my phone.


----------



## sling-shot (May 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> You are bashing all.the reputed brands. I hope you are not a micromax fan??
> 
> And.just to be clear, I use z5. Its great till now. So asus gets the benefit of doubt till now.
> 
> No issues on my phone.


Did you read all that he wrote?


----------



## anirbandd (May 21, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Did you read all that he wrote?





> Crapple iPhones or Samshit Milkyways or StinGee G3s...



doesnt seem like praise or anything else..


----------



## sling-shot (May 21, 2015)

I was referring to the my phone has no issues part. He says he has recommended and caused 5 people to buy it. Out of which his sister has good experience like you and 3 others are having problems. So his sample size is also bigger and more number of people in it have isssues. Ultimately he concluded that ZenPhone has quality control issues which seems to be the right conclusion to draw.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 22, 2015)

Zenfone 2 shoul've been an improvement over the 5...seems like Zenfone 5 is still miles ahead of its successor.


----------



## Neo (May 22, 2015)

This review is greatly biased. I have used Zenfone 2 and it didn't have any of the problems mentioned, save for a few.


----------



## Tenida (May 22, 2015)

Neo said:


> This review is greatly biased. I have used Zenfone 2 and it didn't have any of the problems mentioned, save for a few.



LOL. You own one or just used for few hours? And if your set has no problem then good for you and be happy.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 23, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> doesnt seem like praise or anything else..


Dude, i give funny names to all brands, because i am not a big fan of these MNCs. Most of us are like that right?? 
 I am using LG G2 as of now. And i did call it "StinGee". I have never owned a Micromax. I have never owned a Zenfone, but i have seen and handled them a lot,so i have decent experience about them.

Speaking of my LG phone, i have seen several forums where people are talking **** aboiut their LG G2. They put up photo samples and talk about it problems. I dont have the problems they have.

So if people ask me: how is LG G2 camera, i will say 

_"camera is pretty good for the most part, auto focusing speed is pretty poor for a flagahip,so day to day on-the-spot picture capturing will be a problem. If you want the best result,dont use the Auto function. Many people are facing this blurry image  problem,and for a normal casual person looking for good photo results 9 out of 10 times, i would recommend phones like iPhone 5/6 or LG G3 or Samsung S6 since these phones have fast camera shutter speed at auto, and you will get consistant result.." _

Instead of saying...

" FANBOY MODE ON --OMG My LG G2 Phone Camera IS AWESOME IT KICKS THE CRAP OUTTA 2015 FLAGSHIPS, ITS DA BEST BCUZ I OWN IT"-- FANBOY MODE OFF

When people leave their reviews,i always ignore the ones that focuses only on the good part. Its human nature and the buyer's remorse syndrome which makes most user reviews biased. I cared to prod through this thread because it has a user review with a good criticial viewpoint


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 25, 2015)

i completely agree 

and that fanboy thing is awesome 



mikael_schiffer said:


> Dude, i give funny names to all brands, because i am not a big fan of these MNCs. Most of us are like that right??
> I am using LG G2 as of now. And i did call it "StinGee". I have never owned a Micromax. I have never owned a Zenfone, but i have seen and handled them a lot,so i have decent experience about them.
> 
> Speaking of my LG phone, i have seen several forums where people are talking **** aboiut their LG G2. They put up photo samples and talk about it problems. I dont have the problems they have.
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

i completely agree again 


sling-shot said:


> I was referring to the my phone has no issues part. He says he has recommended and caused 5 people to buy it. Out of which his sister has good experience like you and 3 others are having problems. So his sample size is also bigger and more number of people in it have isssues. Ultimately he concluded that ZenPhone has quality control issues which seems to be the right conclusion to draw.


----------



## beingGamer (May 26, 2015)

my dad & mom has Asus phones zenfone 6 & 4 respectively.
Mom's phone was just to introduce her to the internet, so she is never bothered about the camera quality etc. her only complaint is that the battery drains quickly.

My own complains about Asus phones is though i hardly used those 2
1. they have huge bezels around the screen 
2. navigation buttons dont have light


----------



## kaz (May 26, 2015)

Tenida said:


> I will get a wndows phone or will check the review of yuphoria for time being. *And later will buy one plus two when available.*



With SD810 it would heat much more than Zenfone 2 for sure


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I have many freinds/family who own Zenphone 5 . Worst part--i was the one who recommended this phone to them. For some, like my sister in law, the phone is awesome. But for some, its crap. One girl's Zenphone 5 has serious battery issue. Dies before our university classes get over. Another problem is that the display lights up on its own at random. I even experimented by putting it in flight mode. As for camera most of my friends have same opinion, very very blurry pics, worse than Galaxy Grand.
> 
> Just becuase it has ASUS stamped over it, it doesnt make it quality product. Some of them works some of them dont. There is no consistency. Remember those cheap Chinese phones with TV functionality during the Nokia dumbphone era?? They cost like 3000 bucks, some lasted a week,some lasted for years. Thats the thing with Chinese maal,their reliability is inconsistent.
> 
> ...





Neo said:


> This review is greatly biased. I have used Zenfone 2 and it didn't have any of the problems mentioned, save for a few.





Tenida said:


> LOL. You own one or just used for few hours? And if your set has no problem then good for you and be happy.



Well, it seems  [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]'s view is absolutely true. One of my another friend owns Zenfone 2 and amazingly he's not facing any such problems mentioned by  [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION].

I believe, this really varies from handset to handset. Very bad thing though.

Infact after reading [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]'s review, I had suggested many friends not to go for this phone when they asked me. But it seems the case is not that simple. Seems like it mostly depends on luck.


----------



## Neo (May 26, 2015)

Tenida said:


> LOL. You own one or just used for few hours? And if your set has no problem then good for you and be happy.



u are really ignorant


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2015)

Neo said:


> u are really ignorant


LOL better go through the Facebook zenfone 2 group for more info. No I am not a fanboy you know 

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, it seems  [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]'s view is absolutely true. One of my another friend owns Zenfone 2 and amazingly he's not facing any such problems mentioned by  [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION].
> 
> I believe, this really varies from handset to handset. Very bad thing though.
> 
> Infact after reading [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]'s review, I had suggested many friends not to go for this phone when they asked me. But it seems the case is not that simple. Seems like it mostly depends on luck.


Actually Zenfone 2 having mostly software problem. Seen so many post at fb group about the problem mentioned like me. members willing to return it for refund. Really very sad incident


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Actually Zenfone 2 having mostly software problem. Seen so many post at fb group about the problem mentioned like me. members willing to return it for refund. Really very sad incident



God knows what's the actual case


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> God knows what's the actual case


Not god but Asus 

I am happy that I got the refund.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Not god but Asus
> 
> I am happy that I got the refund.



Yeah I know that 

Enjoy your Lumia 640


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 27, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> yeah i know that
> 
> enjoy your lumia 640 :d



:d :d :d


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2015)

Neo said:


> u are really ignorant



Never judge a book by it's cover.You used the phone in a showroom I guess?
That's how 90% of the people end up buying a laggy samsung or a micromax, they are very happy by just using it for an few hours or so, once the real usage start's the problems spring up.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

So you finally got the refund .


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 27, 2015)

Lol ASUS...will never go near that brand and always advise people to avoid them.


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So you finally got the refund .



Yes last week.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Lol ASUS...will never go near that brand and always advise people to avoid them.



unless its a Motherboard. GOD they make awesome motherboards. They are the only company that abides by some rules about quality Japanese capacitors. There was a Youtube video on it. forgot the details...Big names like Gigabyte and MSI often break those rules using loop holes
ASUS Bundled bloatware for motherboard are way better than MSI or GIGABYTE

However, MSI Graphic cards are better than ASUS

Ok im am going off topic...

byeee


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 18, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> unless its a Motherboard. GOD they make awesome motherboards. They are the only company that abides by some rules about quality Japanese capacitors. There was a Youtube video on it. forgot the details...Big names like Gigabyte and MSI often break those rules using loop holes
> ASUS Bundled bloatware for motherboard are way better than MSI or GIGABYTE
> 
> However, MSI Graphic cards are better than ASUS
> ...



It's BECAUSE of their motherboards that I hate them. Had 3, all of which failed within a year(including one for a system I built for a friend). And then the painful RMA experience with Rashi, where they kept me hanging for a couple of months only to issue a half value cheque in the end cos they couldn't get a replacement. Threw it in the trash and moved on, screw Asus.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> It's BECAUSE of their motherboards that I hate them. Had 3, all of which failed within a year(including one for a system I built for a friend). And then the painful RMA experience with Rashi, where they kept me hanging for a couple of months only to issue a half value cheque in the end cos they couldn't get a replacement. Threw it in the trash and moved on, screw Asus.



Please don't go offtopic


----------



## dan4u (Jul 6, 2015)

So zenphone 2 is no good? is there an owners thread here?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 6, 2015)

my friend recently purchased the zenphone 2 ( 15k )... The camera seems to be improved after the updates.
Can't confirm about heating as of now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2015)

^Thats wishful thinking at best, an update wont magically make something good.. it is the camera's sensor that is the culprit, a better driver will not improve the quality


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]: Glad to hear that u got the refund finally.

that Google Play 905 is not the device fault its the google play issue.

*Solution:*


Spoiler



If you are receiving Error 905 when trying to download or install an application from Google Play, please try the following:
 > Go to the Settings menu on your Android device
 > Go to Applications
 > Select "Manage Applications" or "Application Manager"
 > Select "Google Play Store". If you do not see it check the "All" tab.
 > Select "Uninstall Updates"

This will revert the Google Play Store to an older version. When you start the Google Play Store again you will automatically download updates for newer versions of Google Play. After this process has finished, try installing the application you were having trouble with






krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One of my another friend owns Zenfone 2 and amazingly he's not facing any such problems mentioned by    [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION].
> 
> I believe, this really varies from handset to handset. Very bad thing though.


Exactly...my cousin also owns the Asus Zenfone 2 bought thru Flip Kart and faced no issues so far and camera quality is also good...he clicks on HDR mode mostly.



anirbandd said:


> serves them right. im gradually beginning to spread my purchases over to Amazon.in. Three purchases so far, and its been good.


Amazon is much better than FlipKart and Snapdeal
Amazon >> Snapdeal >> FlipKart


----------



## n8hawkx (Jul 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Thats wishful thinking at best, an update wont magically make something good.. it is the camera's sensor that is the culprit, a better driver will not improve the quality


As a matter of fact, the updates did fix camera problems to a large extent. Less grains now


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Thats wishful thinking at best, an update wont magically make something good.. it is the camera's sensor that is the culprit, a better driver will not improve the quality


Can't argue with that..what I meant was it seems like they changed the camera algorithms.. The photos have much less grains/noise now.. Still better options in market though.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]: Glad to hear that u got the refund finally.
> 
> that Google Play 905 is not the device fault its the google play issue.
> 
> ...


Tried that before opting for the refund brother.

- - - Updated - - -



n8hawkx said:


> As a matter of fact, the updates did fix camera problems to a large extent. Less grains now



Just compare with Lumia 640 cam. Zenfone 2's cam is grainy at best


----------



## n8hawkx (Jul 8, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Just compare with Lumia 640 cam. Zenfone 2's cam is grainy at best



Well it's not the best in the market, but the camera has improved steadily with updates over time. Still it can only be as good as its sensors are


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I was about to buy zenfone 2, but changed my mind after the reviews. can somebody plzz suggest a sturdy phone below 15k which would last me for 4-5 years..


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2015)

nokia 110


----------

